# Help with Naming Cheyenne Registration name



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like Treasures Moon over Cheyanne.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> Treasures Once in A Blue Moon


Try saying the names out loud. 
Treasures Once in a Blue Moon is very good.
The others? Not so much.

perhaps a play on the song Blue Moon of Kentucky?
Treasures Blue Moon of New Jersey?


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually I named him over a month ago. He is officially Treasures Hillbilly Rock Star.....


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hillbilly Rock Star?

Care to elaborate?

allen


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

*I have your dog's half-brother!*

So, I see you posted this two years ago...but I was doing a search to find pics of my dog's dad (Blue Moon de Parmen Auriu) online and came across your post! Looks like our dogs are half-siblings! Peyton's mom is Treasure's Deal or No Deal...so I wonder if the mothers are somehow related too? Where did you get your dog from? I got Peyton from Cynazar. Hopefully you're still active on the forum and we can compare pics and stories


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh and also, as if that isn't ironic enough, my name is Kim too!


----------

